# Ford Escort RS Cosworth - Solid Red



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Todays detail was one of my favourtie cars of all time - the legendary Escort Cosworth, herein referred to as Cossie!  :thumb:

The Cossie turned up last night, and in fairness already looked pretty good for itself in the dim evening light. However, under the the brihgt lights of the Brinkmann, swirls were visible in the paint:





































So, last night, Bryan set to preparing the car for today by washing and claying, and washing the wheels and applying a layer of Poorboys Wheel Sealent to them.

The car was ready in the morning for machine polishing... I took a test spot on the bonnet, where the swirls were representitive of the whole car:



I started with a light abrasive combo of Menzerna PO106FF Final Finish on a Meguiars W8006 Polishing pad on the Makita rotary, spread at speed 1, two passes at speed 2, then about ten passes at speed 3, followed by two passes at speed 2 to refine the finish and the result was the following:





Even the deeper scratches were being removed, the single stage paint clearly being pretty soft. To highlight how soft, Bryan went to cut in the boot (lots of badges, so rotary was really a no no here) by PC using a white SFX-2 pad and 106FF.. The boot before:



and after just one hit with the FF:



A few deeper marks remain after one hit, which came out with a second. So the paint was soft, not very soft, but still pretty soft so for the rotary, the IP woud stay in the box for the day.

Onto the front wing by rotary, before:



and after:



A 50/50 shot on the passenger door:



And the rear wing after polishing:



In some areas where there were some deeper scratches, a second hit of the PO106FF was used to remove these, again there was no need to get any more aggressive than this, as I preferred to go for two hits of 106FF where necessary and one hit of 106FF in most places rather than go at the car with a more aggressive polish where it wasn't needed 80% of the time. 

Just as I was away to finish off machining on the gigantic rear wing, I got a call from a friend who had broken down, so there was a 45min break for me as I went to help her, in which time Bryan was finishing cutting in the skirts and bumpers by PC.

Then, once all machining complete it was ready for the LSP... We decided to opt for Zymol today, so the car received HD Cleanse to prep the paint and then being solid red we decided on a wax heavy in yellow carnauba - Zymol Concours, which I applied by my own fair hands and Bryan removed (which saved me loosing wax into an mf everytime I went to buff off the residue...)

Inside the finished results revelaed a lovely wet gloss:





The trim was treated to Poorboys Natural Look, wheels received a second layer of wax (this time Rim Wax), and tyres Megs Endurance. Glass was cleaned using HD-Cleanse, which we tried for the first time and were very impressed with the way it left the glass beautifully clean.

The car was the rolled out for some outside pics... pity the Scottish weather didn't want to play ball with the sunshine, but at least some daylight pics:













And finally a close up shot of the Compomotive wheels the owner had recently fitted which I think really suit the look of the car:


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Great work on a very nice motor!


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Woh, don't see many red ones! Great job on the finish! Looks lovely 

Nice reading too.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

looks superb mate, stunning car too


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

Great detail mate  .one of my all time favs cars aswell, it is a true legend


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

that is a very nice car and very good work, you defo dont see many around now, one of my all time favs also


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Mmmmmm Concours  

great defect removal on a great car :thumb:


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

B-e-a-utiful! top work on the swirls, the paint almost looks like it's soft and sticky it's got such a gloss.

And the car is gorgeous. White wheels make me go all funny


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

top job mate :thumb: red car with white rims look sweet


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Looks great even in the dim light, well done that looks areal beauty now

Front splitter looks pretty shiny too


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN (May 7, 2006)

nice work dave and bry it certainly shimmers now just like a ferrari :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave i think I have wet myself. what a beautiful job so much would u ask the owner would he sell it?!!! Great workooooh i've gone all goosebumps!


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Very nice lads! Good to see a classic receiving the krankies attention and bring it back to A1!

PS Concours isn't heavy in yellow nuba, it's 90% white, 10% yellow.


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

excellent work there guys. Lovely finish on the red. good choice of lsp:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Great work guys , the car looks fantastic.


----------



## SCOTIA (Jun 1, 2006)

wow fantastic job mate,those cars are classics.


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't think I've ever seen a red escort cossie - looks fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Mr Shiny (Oct 29, 2005)

Fantastic :thumb:


----------



## Craigo (Sep 16, 2006)

beautiful, i kno this car off passionford and he said it was gettin detailed, nice to kno its been done by one of the best!


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Brilliant. :thumb: Was it single stage paint Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Cheers guys! :thumb:



Beeste said:


> Brilliant. :thumb: Was it single stage paint Dave?


Yes, single stage.  So lots of red pads and microfibres... :lol:


----------



## matt_mph (Jul 26, 2006)

Very nice finish dave


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Lovely job. Not entirely sure about the front skirt though


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

VERY NICE :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks like another top job by the Krankies :thumb: 

It is great to see an Escort Cossie with the subtle rear spoiler, it makes an EVO look so tame


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking great - wet and deep


----------



## smart valeting (Jan 3, 2007)

Great swirl removal m8 looks so sexy with white wheels im a ford fan as well hope to see ones that good at the ford fair silverstone this year.


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Great work,the car looks great :thumb:


----------



## Dibctr (Oct 1, 2006)

gillywibble said:


> Lovely job. Not entirely sure about the front skirt though


The front skirts are like that from the factory.Although that one is made from Carbon fibre


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Concours!!!!

Sweet work on the whale tail mate :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Awesome work there. Can't say any more. Legendary.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Great work. Intersting the FF was more than enough for it but just goes to show start gently and move up a stage if paint doesn't respond.
Well done guys, looks wonderful.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning work guys and a gorgeous deep, wet looking finish!  

Alan W


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

Awesome work Dave, it must be fast ford day. I think if the CTR goes soon then a rotary is definately on the cards!


----------



## TUBS (May 9, 2006)

Nice one guys, seen the car going about, great paint correction, been waiting a while for another piece of magic from the tag team !!!


----------



## Sheffielder (Jun 16, 2006)

Superb work on an awesome car, those wheels do look very nice on there.


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

One thing we learned today was that Poorboys Wheels Wax is a wipe on wipe of type product as opposed to apply and leave it for while like I normally do with wheel wax/sealant........leave it for a while and it's a good deal harder to remove  

Bryan


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

blr123 said:


> One thing we learned today was that Poorboys Wheels Wax is a wipe on wipe of type product as opposed to apply and leave it for while like I normally do with wheel wax/sealant........leave it for a while and it's a good deal harder to remove
> 
> Bryan


The Chemical Guys product is a good one to try Bryan, you can just apply it (even too thickly  ) and it comes off so so easily, even leaving it a while :thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

blr123 said:


> One thing we learned today was that Poorboys Wheels Wax is a wipe on wipe of type product as opposed to apply and leave it for while like I normally do with wheel wax/sealant........leave it for a while and it's a good deal harder to remove
> 
> Bryan


Thats where i've been going wrong


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> The Chemical Guys product is a good one to try Bryan, you can just apply it (even too thickly  ) and it comes off so so easily, even leaving it a while :thumb:


Yeah I normally use the Blue Rim Wax and I usually apply it first thing and leave it all day and it still comes straight off, that was the second coat today :thumb:


----------



## Benskett (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing job again Dave, loving those wheels!


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

stunning! the red looks great now and the car is beautiful


----------



## xxQuartzxx (Jan 29, 2007)

stunning m8 


great work on a great motor 


:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Good work there Dave!


----------



## PHiRe (Mar 6, 2007)

Stunning work m8 :thumb: , on one of the greatest rally weapons that ford ever had shame on them for moving on to the focus with out the YB cossie lump


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

great job, looks like a cherished example.


----------



## dodger (May 20, 2006)

great work guys, very nice


----------



## Seano (Feb 24, 2007)

Stunning example of some fine detailing there Dave...:thumb: the red looks sooooo wet and slippery after waxing too.

Sean


----------



## Glider (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done the Krankies, Come on we need to see Brian on the Rotary next time.


----------



## James105 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow!! amazing work! amazing car!

was this detail in preparation for car show season


----------



## Ben H (Jan 17, 2006)

a joy to read as ever! car looks insanely glossy!


----------



## vpricey (May 8, 2006)

Got to love the classics and that one looks superb now!! Nice work Dave!!:thumb:


----------



## bsmotorsport (Jan 3, 2007)

very nice car looking very nice


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Another thing I noticed was that the Megs Supreme Microfibres removed the wax VERY easily as opposed to some that would "grab" the wax  

Also, Dave reconed the Costco MF's were marking the paint.......just our observations :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Beautiful detail, slightly more beautiful car


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dave, blr i mind seeing this last week at star looked not to bad under natural light but damm was it bad. superb finish though as always. Cant wait to get the car done now.

Graham


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

only one word for it, mint! 

Superb guys :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

car looks superb with a lovely finish. Is it true that every time you had to turn it round you put twenty miles on the clock? LOL


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Grizzle said:


> Dave, blr i mind seeing this last week at star looked not to bad under natural light but damm was it bad. superb finish though as always. Cant wait to get the car done now.
> 
> Graham


Yeah that's the same one Graham.......and yeah it did look great before :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks fantastic. Really come up nice. Spent ages trying to find a good one of these in Red and gave up in the end. Wish I had stuck it out to find a good un!!


----------



## nighty (Jan 28, 2007)

great work car looks absolutly gorgeous always had a soft spot for a cossie.


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Lovely work there Dave, Great finish to a Great Car.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Mmmm....Awesome Car, Exellent Detail!! :thumb:


----------



## Autovogue (Oct 1, 2006)

looking at that just made me smile. good work guys :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

great work as always chaps!:thumb: 

iconic car now too


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Awesome


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks superb guy's, job well done:thumb:


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work mate, love the cossie.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

How do you know when and what polish and pads to use? Do you just start low and go upwards from there?


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Well done guys that looks top class


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

paddy328 said:


> How do you know when and what polish and pads to use? Do you just start low and go upwards from there?


Start with a low abrasive combo and work up until you get the defect correction required.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Superb work gents - another great team effort :thumb:


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

cracking job Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

AndyC said:


> Superb work gents - another great team effort :thumb:


Cheers Andy. I find its great to work as a team when detailing really allows you to take loads of time getting the car the way you want it... especially when Bryan does all the prep work the night before, all I really did on this car was the rotary work and applied the wax, eveything else was Bry... :thumb:


----------



## Lou_m (Jul 28, 2006)

Great results guys, a top job as ever. I totally understand how much easier it would be with 2 folk doing a car. It takes so long working on your own!


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

Cracking job there Dave & Bri, good write up too.

An awesome car now looking   FANTASTIC.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

One of my all time favorites , now perfectly detailed ..Great Job :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Brillant finish, well done guys:thumb:


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

God, I really DO have to get one of those rubber keyboard protectors! 
So many beautiful cars: it's enough to make a grown man weep!
What a great car the Cosworth is, especially compared to the crap Ford USA were making (and continue to make!) back then.
Just a good job that at least here (but not in the USA) you can get the new Focus ST, albeit in one trim level.
P.S. Great job on the Escort, it looks spanking new!


----------

